# NEW RELEASE and GIVEAWAY!



## Rooigevaar (1/6/16)

We are proud to announce our latest creation! 

How would you like to be the first person in SA to have a bottle? Leave a comment on the post on our Facebook page and tell us what you think of our new juice label to be entered into the lucky draw on the 20th of June and we could be sending you a bottle before ANYONE else!!! You will have an exclusive first taste before any other vaper in SA!!!

*Join us on our journey to the Middle East, China and Japan. Go on a taste adventure, with apples from the Aomori Prefecture in Japan blended with Chinese Gooseberry’s from Shaanxi and Henan Province in Mainland China, all brought together with fresh Almond Milk made from Almonds grown near Mersin Turkey.
Enjoy as your senses take you EAST!*


Competition only open to those residing inside the borders of South Africa.

https://www.facebook.com/wienervape/?fref=nf

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Frikkie6000 (1/6/16)

Sounds quite interesting. Would love to have a taste of this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## picautomaton (1/6/16)

Design looks excellent and flavour profile tantalizing. Very keen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (3/6/16)

Frikkie6000 said:


> Sounds quite interesting. Would love to have a taste of this



Go check out the Facebook post and leave a comment and you may be the FIRST to get a taste!


----------



## Frikkie6000 (3/6/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> Go check out the Facebook post and leave a comment and you may be the FIRST to get a taste!



I did. Was the first one to Comment

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (8/6/16)

Reminder to get your entries in if you haven't yet!


----------



## Rooigevaar (17/6/16)

Draw is on Monday!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (17/6/16)

Been very fortunate to have tasted this and all I can say is the winner is in for a treat

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Frikkie6000 (20/6/16)

aaaaaand the winner is ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (20/6/16)

Frikkie6000 said:


> aaaaaand the winner is ?



Lol Draw will happen a little bit later, have to tally up all the names and do a Random.org draw!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Frikkie6000 (20/6/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> Lol Draw will happen a little bit later, have to tally up all the names and do a Random.org draw!



Awesomeness

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (20/6/16)

Thank you to all the forumites that entered! Keep an eye on the Wiener Vape Co. sub forum for some ECIGSSA exclusive competitions just around the corner!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

